# Baking Pan Conversions



## MrsLMB (Nov 25, 2013)

Just ran across this .. it is new to me. I hope some of you will find this helpful.

If the recipe calls for:

1 (8-inch) round cake pan (4 cups volume ) 
SUBSTITUTE with: 
1 (8 x 4)-inch loaf pan,
or 1 (9-inch) round cake pan,
or 1 (9-inch) pie plate 

2 (8-inch) round cake pans ( 8 cups volume)
SUBSTITUTE: 
2 (8 x 4-inch) loaf pans 
or 1 9-inch) tube pan 
or 2 (9-inch) round cake pans
or 1 (10-inch) Bundt pan 
or 1 (11 x 7-inch) baking dish
or 1 (10-inch) springform pan 

1 (9-inch) round cake pan ( 6 cups volume )
SUBSTITUTE: 
1 (8-inch) round cake pan
1 (8 x 4-inch) loaf pan
1 (11 x 7-inch) baking dish 

2 (9-inch) round cake pans (12 cups volume)
SUBSTITUTE:
2 (8 x 4-inch) loaf pans 
1 (9-inch) tube pan 
2 (8-inch) round cake pans 
1 (10-inch) Bundt pan 
2 (11 x 7-inch) baking dishes or 1 (10-inch) springform pan 

2 (10-inch) round cake pans (22 cups volume)
SUBSTITUTE: 
5 (8-inch) round cake pans
3 or 4 (9-inch) round cake pans
2 (10-inch) springform pans 

9-inch tube pan (12 cups volume)
SUBSTITUTE:
2 (9-inch) round cake pans
2 (8-inch) round cake pans
1 (10-inch) Bundt pan 

10-inch tube pan ( 16 cups volume)
SUBSTUTE: 
3 (9-inch) round cake pans
2 (10-inch) pie plates
2 (9-inch) deep dish pie plates
4 (8-inch) pie plates
2 (9x5-inch) loaf pans
2 (8-inch) square baking dishes
2 (9-inch) square baking dishes 

10-inch Bundt pan ( 12 cups volume)
SUBSTITUTE: 
1 (9x13-inch) baking dish
2 (9-inch) round cake pans
2 (8-inch) round cake pans
1 (9-inch) tube pan
2 (11x7-inch) baking dishes
1 (10-inch) springform pan 

11 x 7 x 2-inch baking dish (6 cups volume) 
SUBSTITUTE:
1 (8-inch) square baking dish 
1 (9-inch) square baking dish 
1 (9-inch) round cake pan 

9 x 13 x 2-inch baking dish (15 cups volume) 
SUBSTITUTE: 
1 (10-inch) Bundt cake pan
2 (9-inch) round cake pans
3 (8-inch) round cake pans
1 (10 x 15-inch) jellyroll pan 

10 x 15 x 1-inch jellyroll pan ( 15 cups volume) 
SUBSTITUTE:
1 (10-inch) Bundt pan
2 (9-inch) round cake pans
2 (8-inch) round cake pans
1 (9 x 13-inch) baking dish 

9 x 5-inch loaf pan (8 cups volume)
SUBSTITUTE: 
1 (9 x 2-inch) deep dish pie plate
1 (10-inch) pie plate
1 (8-inch) square baking dish
1 (9-inch) square baking dish 

8 x 4-inch loaf pan ( 6 cups volume)
SUBSTITUTE: 
1 (8-inch) round cake pan
1 (11 x 7-inch) baking dish 

9-inch springform pan ( 10 cups volume)
SUBSTITUTE: 
1 (10-inch) round cake pan
1 (10-inch) springform pan
2 (8-inch) round cake pans
2 (9-inch) round cake pans 

10-inch springform pan ( 12 cups volume)
SUBSTITUTE:
2 (8 x 4-inch) loaf pans
1 (9-inch) tube pan
2 (9-inch) round cake pans
1 (10-inch) Bundt pan
2 (11 x 7-inch) baking dishes
2 (8-inch) round cake pans 

8-inch square baking dish ( 8 cups volume)
SUBSTITUTE: 
1 (9 x 2-inch) deep dish pie plate
1 (9 x 5-inch) loaf pan
2 (8-inch) pie plates 

9-inch square baking dish ( 8 cups volume )
SUBSTITUTE: 
1 (11 x 7-inch) baking dish
1 (9 x 2-inch) deep dish pie plate
1 (9 x 5-inch) loaf pan
2 (8-inch) pie plates


----------



## Katie H (Nov 25, 2013)

Good information, MrsLMB.  I never thought to search for something like this and should copy and paste it.

I just usually calculate the volume of the pan I have and work accordingly.  This won't work for everyone because not everyone is a mathaholic like I am.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been using this:


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I've been using this:



What? ;-)


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 26, 2013)

Andy, it doesn't compute. 

 I notice the conversion table does NOT say it's ok to substitute a 9 x 13 pan instead of a 10 inch tube pan.  ( don't ask me how I know this).


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 26, 2013)

Because the volume of the 9x13 is two cups smaller than the 10" tube pan???


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 26, 2013)

It might only be two cups smaller,  But the volume increases a lot when the batter meets heat.  O well,  oven cleaning is good for the soul.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks very much Mrs LMB. Just what I needed today.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for that Mrs LMB. Copy, paste, print.


----------



## Addie (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks. Copied to a Word document and saved in my recipe file. Made some changes for Bold, Underlined, Two-column, etc. Easier to read. I had the option of saving it to Adobe Reader, but wanted to keep it with my recipe file.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 29, 2013)

I have something similar taped to the inside of a cabinet - a list of the baking dishes I own and their capacities. This will be a helpful addition to that  Thanks!


----------

